# PGR for Zoysia?



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok so I've been reading this forum and have total lawn envy. I've learned what PGRs are from this site and am curious if it will improve my zoysia lawn. I have a hard time mowing often because of schedule and also would like to see if my lawn will "thicken" with it.

Could anyone recommend a brand or specific product to try? Can it be applies with a hose end sprayer?

Thank you


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

My normal objective when dealing with Zoysia is to keep it thin. However, I do use PGR on Zoysia in situations where it is growing so fast that daily, or every other day mowing is needed to keep it from scalping when it is mowed.

There are no PGR products sold in a hose end sprayer. There is TNEx. Usage rate on that is 1/4-1/2 oz per 1000 sq ft. You will also need a way to spray that in 1-2 gallons of water evenly. A hose end sprayer literally waters an area with whatever is being applied. PGR needs to stick to grass leaves without rolling off.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks Greendoc. Ok so maybe skip this product?

If I do use it, pump sprayer OK?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@gkaneko, I'm going to hijack your thread and ask the same question with regard to St Augustine.  :mrgreen:


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> @gkaneko, I'm going to hijack your thread and ask the same question with regard to St Augustine.  :mrgreen:


Do it!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@gkaneko How low are you mowing now? On low mowed Zoysia your rate would be 1-11/2 teaspoon per 1000 sq ft. Pump sprayer might be ok but this needs to be applied evenly to prevent damage and inconsistent regulation of growth.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I couldn't say how low but pretty low. I reinstalled reel roller and am cutting as low as I can without hitting dirt.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I should also add that since the roller and cutting lower, grass has been growing back really well.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Then that 1 to 1 1/2 rate for PGR is applicable to you. If growth regulating Zoysia, I do not do it at this time of the year. May-October is when I apply to Zoysia.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

I wonder how funny a yard would look with unevenly sprayed PGR. It would look funny right?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Super funny. Think some areas growing too much, some just right, then some stunted and sick looking.


----------

